# Jigging basics - the jigs?



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Howdy gang


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

screwd that up... let me try again...

Howdy gang,

For a while I was trying to get into offshore and jigging. (I don't have a boat, so it is all party boat fishing for me) I got laid off, and have not done much with it for the last two years&#8230; Good news, I am finally back on my feet, and am starting to think about fishing again&#8230; and these $10 jigs.

My problem part 1 - there are a huge # of jig types. Short fat ones, long skinny ones, teardrops, knife, leaf, diamond, symmetrical, asymmetrical, -and a hundred different combinations of each - and I have no idea what the different shapes do for jig action. Generically speaking, what kind of jig gives you what kind of action? What makes a bottom jig different from a jig you work up the whole water column? 

And last, is there some kind of guide that tells what kind of action is best for different types of fish?

Thanks a lot-

Jerry


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Pick ya up some speed jigs, also called knife jigs. A bunch of the boys use them for snapper and AJ and you can get lucky on grouper sometimes. One old boy even had a Velcro wrapper for his knife jig so it wouldn't slap around against the pole, nice! That's all these guys used, them skinny long ones about 7-8 inches with an assist hook on top. 

I'm no jigging expert but the Williams Benthos seemed real popular, and to be honest I don't know the "go-to" suppliers for other brands of speed jigs. I tend towards two other varieties, the squid head - made popular by the Snapper Slapper - and the diamond rig. You need two of each in your tackle bag. I forget how many grams or ounces these are, since I "know" by shopping in person and looking at them in the rack in the store.

With like 6 jigs of three different kinds, see what you like and what was lucky. It's probably about $50 for all 6 lures. My confidence level is highest on the diamond lures, but see what ya think.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> And last, is there some kind of guide that tells what kind of action is best for different types of fish?
> 
> Thanks a lot-
> 
> Jerry


Hello JerryR,
Dont get caught up into buying all the jigs and types... they are sparkly to catch people too :smile:

read this first.... its a good place to start for information....

I was and am trying to cut back on being a  *JBJ* Jig Buyin Junky... I have so many, that alot will never even get wet  I must have 100# of jigs.

read the above and go from there...

Any of us will be glad to help suggesting our top 3 favorites and their color and weight....

Its so hard to know what to buy when first getting into it. Instead of having to choose from 500 different makes, models, colors, lenghts, actions, and hooks styles to choose from every Tom, Dick and Harry that has found a China connection to buy from cheap and sell high to us......... 

Bottom line is, you need to know what fish you would like to target.

Its addictin, I gar-ron-T.... (both the fish'n and the buy'n :smile

Hog


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> I'm no jigging expert but the Williams Benthos seemed real popular, and to be honest I don't know the "go-to" suppliers for other brands of speed jigs. I tend towards two other varieties, the squid head - made popular by the Snapper Slapper - and the diamond rig. You need two of each in your tackle bag. I forget how many grams or ounces these are, since I "know" by shopping in person and looking at them in the rack in the store.


Thanks Swells. I think I have a few of each of those.

My current stock is limited, only 1-2 in eash size but what I have - 
Bethos, in 3,5,7oz, mostly pink and glo
Snapper Slappers - 3,5,7 oz, bunch of colors
Diamond jigs, crome, mostly 5oz
OTI Jeager, 7 or 9oz not sure, blue and crome
some FTU hopper jigs, not sure what to call the shape, maybe sardine? 3 & 5oz. mostly pink and glo

Rods - OTI jigging rod (not sure what weight - haven't used it in 2 years) with a Avet LX, 60lb JB
Travala spinner, 240g weight (I think) with a Penn 950SS (mismatched, I know) 90lb JB line. Sometimes I use a buddies 750SS, better balenced combo, but that reel does not seem to have much drag for anything beyond keeper snapper. If I get to start jig fishing again, I will either buy a better spinner, or a rod more match to the 950.

I bought these jigs (and the OTI/LX) after reading reports and recomendations here, but I don't really know why/when to choose a long jig (Bethos) over a wide jig (hopper) or what I should be targeting with any of them. So far, the only thing I have caught on jigs is a few blackfin on the Bethos & diamonds. I did try the jigs at snapper holes, but had no luck (other than the SS tipped with a cigar - but then I had better luck with just the cigar rigged carolina style...)

Hog, thanks for the link, I will dig thru it before I post any more questions.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

If you don't know what to buy, just buy hammered diamond jigs from 4 oz - 10 oz.
You catch grouper, red snapper, wahoo, tuna, ect with the jigs.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

the bentos 5-9oz are my go to jigs for ajs and grouper.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> the bentos 5-9oz are my go to jigs for ajs and grouper.


What two colors stand out as your favorites at this time?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

hog said:


> What two colors stand out as your favorites at this time?


Seems funny to say this, but pink for the big mamas and blue for the big boys. Hah! :biggrin:

But some do switch-hit between those colors depending on water color, time of day, or their gut reaction. Sometimes chartreuse can be lucky, others like a turd color. With all these holographic lures these days, hard so say which colors are hot because they got a rainbow of color on each one. I think the question should be day-glo versus holographic versus plain powder coat.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

hog said:


> What two colors stand out as your favorites at this time?


So far, I have only tryed the Bethos on one trip, but all my fish came on the Pink & Glo. I had some black/silver and blue/silver/glo that I tryed also, no fish... :ac550:


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

hog said:


> What two colors stand out as your favorites at this time?


 I tend to think color doesn't matter but I still only buy certain colors! these are two of my favorites: chartreuse/glow and orange but I like pink too.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

ksong said:


> If you don't know what to buy, just buy hammered diamond jigs from 4 oz - 10 oz.
> You catch grouper, red snapper, wahoo, tuna, ect with the jigs.


If you're new to jigging offshore and want to get the most value/number of fish-catching lures/etc., ksong provided you with the best advice!


----------

